# Happy Birthday, Delta!



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Delta!

We all know that the best gift would be retirement, but you've got a ways to go for that! So enjoy some well wishes and jokes.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Happy birthday Delta!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! We chipped in and got you a gift certificate to...









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Delta!

GMass, your wish was uber-gay but your avatar definitely makes up for it.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

happy.birthday Delta


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday you dirty son of a bitch!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Happy bday and be safe


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy "B" Day I'll have a friend







hoist one for ya.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Happy Birthday brother! Hope you had an enjoyable day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

GMass said:


>


Sorry, I can't "Like" that one.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

GMass said:


>


That's more like it!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday. IBTBDIO

In before the birthday is over.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bruce - 35 years young.


----------



## Gunther Toody (Dec 31, 2010)

A very Happy Birthday to you!


----------

